# New Tv



## livinthedream2 (May 25, 2009)

I currently have a 05 F150 Supercab 5.4L Triton V-8 with a 3.55 rear end and tow a 04 25FBS. It seems that the last trip out I had issues with the transmission down shifting while going up a grade and I was already traveling with the OD off. (We went to Cherokee N.C.) My truck temp stayed in the middle and I didn't really loose too much speed going up hills. But never the less, I wasn't too crazy with 4000 rpms and 9 mpg. On the flats in Florida and South Georgia I didn't really have any issues like that at all and was cruising about 63-65mph. We do plan on going to NE Georgia which entails some grades and the same going back to Cherokee. Before anyone ask, we plan on heading out at least once a month but not such distances everytime as the school doesn't give that much time off.
What I'm trying to figure out is if I should go up to a 3.73 or 4.10 rear gear and stay with my current truck or not. I have been looking at a 04 Chevy Silverado 2500HD 6.6L Duramax Diesel Crewcab with about 42,000 miles knowing it's more than capable and they want $18,000. I don't know anything about diesel's so I'm stumped. Any advice would be appreciated.
Thanks,
Dan


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Once you smell Diesel you never want to look back.

On the flats you will be fine for a long time with what you have but the anxiety of going into any hills will always stress you out.

If you can afford the Chevy and it is clean, then I say get it. If you are concerned then just keep looking. I would not spend money for truck upgrades on the 150 if you are truck shopping, that is down payment money on the new ride.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

I think Andy's advice is spot on. I think the gear change will not keep you from the downshifts you will experience on the steep grades.
Everyone has a different reaction to your engine running at 4000 RPM plus... Some it bothers, others it does not. I looked into the gear
change on my suburban and found it was more money and more complicated because of how it ties with your PCM. You will not get
a penny back on the gears when you sell.

When your ready, get the diesel and you will never look back. It also allows you to upgrade your camper when the time comes.

Good luck.

Mark


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I went from a 1/2 ton tahoe to a 1 ton f350 supercrew with the 7.3l diesel. I know its overkill for a 25rss but theres nothing like setting the cruse at 65 and passing other people going over a MTN. James


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

x100









That F150 has no problems running at 4000 while pulling a hill. You'll definetly slow down on big hills, but it will get you to the top.

Diesel on the other hand is a different world.








Maintenance and repairs are a lot more expensive, but you'll get better fuel economy and have more power than you'll need. It IS a good feeling (except when I hit that speed bump in the parking lot at work eveyday)









Now about it being a Chevy......


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

1 more thing:

Be careful, bigger trucks lead to upgraditis!


----------



## jzero (Mar 24, 2005)

I'll put in a vote for keeping the F-150. If it's an '05 then maybe its already paid for. I have an '02 F-150 that I put 4:10's in. With the 4:10's I can hold 3rd. gear a lot longer and even over the rolling hills. Is it as good a tow vehicle as a diesel? definetely not. But personally, I take 4-6 trips a year with the trailer between May and September, the rest of the time, the truck is empty and my daily driver. I can parallel park in the city and it fits in my garage. It has a very smooth and comfortable ride too. By the way, if you are going to consider changing gear ratio's, go straight to the 4:10's. the 3:73's would be hardly noticeable with your trailer set up. IMO


----------



## Mtn.Mike (May 3, 2005)

I have the 2004 Chevy D/A in 3/4 ton and after having a 1/2 ton and upgrading there isn't any comparison. The diesel is much more fuel efficent, pulls stronger, has more room and "is much more fun".
I also pull a car trailer and the diesel fits my needs better. The only thing I have done to the diesel in the last 36,000 miles is have the injectors replaced under warranty. The Allison transmission is also amazing as it will adjust to the way you drive in a very short time.
Go with the diesel and you won't be sorry.

Mike


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

So I'm counting 1, maybe 2 voices of reason....









Sorry, but it's hard to ask of people who have been inhaling Diesel soot.


----------



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

I have the 06 F-150. We have plenty of hills to enjoy.







Sure I would not mind a bigger TV (














) but the 150 does OK, it does slow over the steeper grades (depending on the load) but it just means more time to enjoy the views. 
(Oh yeah, and the DW would kick my







)


----------



## livinthedream2 (May 25, 2009)

Nathan, I must say that I've had a ford truck for may years. So I guess you could say I'm a Ford guy, but don't want to have any wars over makes. And by the way, go #17 Matt Kenseth, driver of a Roush Ford. 
I have looked at the F250 03 & 04 models with the 6.0L diesels, but everything I read has them being not very good. That is one reason I have looked at the Chevy with the D/M diesel. I believe it's a matter of what will get the job done without a lot of cost in maintenance and repairs. Plus, I'm known for keeping things a long time if they work right. 
I'll keep reading and looking. Thanks for the input! 
Dan


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Once you go Diesel you will never go back. I have not see the maintenance cost difference. The oil changes are more but you do them less offten. The mileage is Much Better. Good to see another one else from jacksonville!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

livinthedream2 said:


> Nathan, I must say that I've had a ford truck for may years. So I guess you could say I'm a Ford guy, but don't want to have any wars over makes. And by the way, go #17 Matt Kenseth, driver of a Roush Ford.
> I have looked at the F250 03 & 04 models with the 6.0L diesels, but everything I read has them being not very good. That is one reason I have looked at the Chevy with the D/M diesel. I believe it's a matter of what will get the job done without a lot of cost in maintenance and repairs. Plus, I'm known for keeping things a long time if they work right.
> I'll keep reading and looking. Thanks for the input!
> Dan


Nope, no brand wars, just had to groan a little.








Diesel is great!

As for maintenance, there are 2 reasons I said that:

1. My oil changes are ~$100 every 10,000 miles. My DW's car oil changes are $25 every 7,500 miles (Both done at the Ford dealer)

2. Once you get out of warranty, many of the items on the Diesel's are VERY expensive to fix if they break (Turbos, Cooled EGR's, DPF Filters, etc....


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

If I had it to do over again, I'd get the diesel. Like the others have said - more power, better fuel economy, and the 2500 suspension will better handle your trailer - and anything bigger that you might upgrade to.

At 42,000 miles, that Duramax is just broken in. And the $18K asking price doesn't seem too out of line if the truck is clean and runs good. A new one will run you $40-$50K, depending on how it is equipped.

If you can afford it - go for the diesel. You won't ever regret it!

Mike


----------



## livinthedream2 (May 25, 2009)

Well it seems that a diesel would be what I need not only for the towing power but also the stability if I want to have something to last for a while. I do appreciate the input on that. My next question would be what to look for when looking at a truck with a diesel engine? From experience I know I can't trust a dealer a whole lot.

And sleecjr, it's good to meet another Outbacker in Jax!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I know that before I bought my Diesel I was always reluctant to buy a diesel. In the back of my mind I worried about finding a station that sells diesel, they are loud and obnoxious and diesel cost to much. But now that I have one I love it, it is not loud at all, I see diesel sold every where and right now it's cheaper than gas but even if it gets more expensive the millage makes up for the price. The best thing is hitting a grade and passing all those who passed you on the flats and leaving the tailgaters in the dust.

I have a friend who was towing with a Chevy 1500, his trailer was a large Sportsmen and it was to much trailer for his 1500, when he saw my new Diesel and found out how cheap it was he said he had to get one. Well a few weeks passed and I saw a new truck in his driveway so last tuesday he was parking his trailer so I stopped to say hi and see his new truck. Well he was in a bad mood and I don't think he wanted to see right then but he settled down and told me he made a big mistake, his new truck was a GMC 2500 with a 6.0 gas engine and he told me he was only getting 7 mpg towing and didn't thing it was going up hills that much better than the 1500 but did say the truck was much more solid and he didn't feel the trailer like before. He said it was between the diesel and the one he bought and he believes he bought the wrong one, but his wife loves the new truck so I think she had a lot do with the decision.

I say buy what you want and don't be afraid to make a change, and now is a great time to buy a diesel, they run from $25,000 to $40,000 super loaded 4x4 and used one are really great values.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

No reasoning here. If the budget allows, youwill never regret the diesel. If you are lookin at a chevy, hit up a chevy forum and research. For that matter which ever you look at, they all have good forums. Check out the car fax and a lot of places will give you a work sheet on all work done to the vehicle, if you ask. Warranty work, repairs, etc.

As stated the market is still good for diesels. I just bought our 08 dmax in Jnauary for $35k and the sticker was just shy of $50. I do believe the market will slow tho, because of the slow in production. Deals will be there until the trucks become "wanted" again and there will be a supply and demand issue.

Good luck and again, you will never tire of rolling smoke.

Jim


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

The 4000 rpm on the hills isn't hurting that engine. It does take some getting used to though. You aren't used to it because of the rare occasions that you have to run at that rpm. I hear lots of talk about the great mileage diesels get. My 5'3 with '3.73s gets over 20mpg empty and 11 or better towing. From what I read I could only expect to gain 1 to 2 mpg towing and maybe 1 empty. For me that isn't enough to warrant the change. NOW, would I _like_ the added tq? YES. The more solid feel of a 3/4t truck? YES. Do I need it? No. But that doesn't stop me from watching for the right deal on one.
Other added costs not mentioned on diesels is changing the FUEL filter(at least once a year and they aren't cheap), E rated tires are more costly, brake rotors and pads more expensive, fuel additive in the winter, diesel fuel higher than gasoline in the winter. OOPs you live in Fl so forget the fuel additive.
As for the gear change, is your truck 2wd? I changed from 3.42s to 3.73s and it was the best money I put into the truck. HOWEVER, I also use 65 series tires on the back for towing which effectively gives me about a 3.9 ratio. I just swap the 70 series tires to the front when towing. It throws my spedo off by 3 mph but so what? I know what it is and drive accordingly. As for the ECM, that can be reprogrammed to the new gears and while that is being done have the programmer put a better tune in it. With higher octane gas a tune really helps the power. With the 3.73s I lost 1 mpg empty but gained 1 towing. With 4.10s you could expect to lose another 1 to 2 empty. Your mileage would really depend on your driving style and how much local driving you do. With a high percentage of city driving your mileage would suffer the most with the 4.10s. If its mostly freeway driving there wouldn't be much difference.
Is that a voice of reason or what?








Bob


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm a diesel junky, yes oil changes are expensive but not required as often and mtce can also be nasty but there again if you look after it a diesel will outlast a gas engine 9 times out of 10. We pull a 10,000 lb fiver with a couple of thousand lbs of gear and still constantly pass people and trucks on hills even running through the mtns. The choice is easy for me and as long they make them in the Fords I will keep buying, my last one had 550,000 klm's on it when I sold it to my buddy and he has been plowing snow with it for the past four years and it still runs like a top.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

I would say that it depends on a few basic budgetary items. If you want to keep your truck for many more years, get the gear change. If your truck is already in need of replacement (or close to it) get the diesel. We opted for the V10 gasser and love it. Diesel + 4x4 added 10k to the cost of a truck and pushed it out of our price range. The V10 + 2wd fit right in and the motor has a mountain of power. I have just over 8k on the truck now and it has done nothing but gain mpg and power since I bought it (of course a few mods have helped it along







the way).

-CC


----------



## livinthedream2 (May 25, 2009)

I'm happy to say that due to the suggestions that I try a diesel, I'm now the proud owner of a 2007 F250 6.0L Lariat Supercrew. Everyone that said once I smelled the diesel I wouldn't go back was pretty much on track. However, I must say it really is the POWER from the turbo charged engine that got me! And the deal I got too of course. And yes, I did get the 200,000 mile powertrain service warranty from Ford in case it decides to have issues. Pictures will have to wait until we get home since I'm on vacation in Charleston SC. 
Thanks for the advice guys!
Dan


----------



## TnFamily (Jun 28, 2007)

Congrats on the new truck. Nothing like the diesel.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

livinthedream2 said:


> I'm happy to say that due to the suggestions that I try a diesel, I'm now the proud owner of a 2007 F250 6.0L Lariat Supercrew. Everyone that said once I smelled the diesel I wouldn't go back was pretty much on track. However, I must say it really is the POWER from the turbo charged engine that got me! And the deal I got too of course. And yes, I did get the 200,000 mile powertrain service warranty from Ford in case it decides to have issues. Pictures will have to wait until we get home since I'm on vacation in Charleston SC.
> Thanks for the advice guys!
> Dan










Congrats and welcome to the oil burner club









Ed


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Congrats!!! You are gonna love that truck and the powertrain warranty is a good deal of peace of mind. My in-laws have an Excursion with the 6.0 PSD and they sure do like it. Rattle Rattle!

-CC


----------

